# أحداث مؤسفة عقب مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الأمن يفرض حظر تجول عقب تداعيات طائفية جديدة بقرية
"دفش" بالمنيا..!!​ 
تحذيرات ومخاوف من تصاعد الأوضاع.. والأقباط يحذرون من "كشح" جديدة بعد زيادة الاحتقانات بالقرية!! ​ 




 

*25/09/2008* 
متابعة – نادر شكري 


شهدت قرية "دفش" بمركز سمالوط بالمنيا أحداث مؤسفة عقب مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط وقعت مساء أول أمس، مما دفع قوات الشرطة لفرض حالة حظر التجول بالقرية، وبدأت حملات أمنية مكثفة استهدفت منازل الأقباط لإجبارهم على الصلح بعد أن رفض الطرف القبطي التصالح عقب تعرض قبطي يُدعىَ "شنوده ميلاد" للاعتداء من جانب المسلمين وأسفر عن إصابته بفتحة في الرأس، وقامت قوات الشرطة بالقبض العشوائي على العشرات من الطرفين.. 

وحذر الأقباط من تدهور الأوضاع نظراً لحالة الاحتقان الموجودة بالقرية منذ حادث يونيو الماضي الذي أسفر عن مقتل شاب قبطي وتظاهر الآلاف من الأقباط احتجاجاً على مقتله.

روى ع .م . وقائع الأحداث قائلاً: "أن القرية تشهد احتقان ضخم لم تنجح الجهات المسئولة في إزالته منذ حادث يونيو الماضي الذي قُتل فيه الشاب القبطي ميلاد فرح إبراهيم بالطعن على يد مسلمين، ​ 
وتم عقد جلسة صلح ولم تزيل الاحتقان داخل القرية، وبدأت بوادر جديدة منذ عشرة أيام عندما نشب اشتباك بين قبطي يدعى مرقص عبد المسيح ومسلم يدعى مصطفى أحمد شحاتة وتم التصالح بين الطرفين بقسم شرطة سمالوط وعند عودتهما ليلا عقب الصلح تربص بعض المسلمين خارج القرية للانتقام من الأقباط ولكن عاد الأقباط بسيارتهم للدخول للقرية من الطريق الخلفي، ​ 
وتم إغلاق الموضوع ولكن أول أمس الأربعاء نشب خلاف بين عائلة قبطية ومسلمه عندما شرع قبطي المرور بسيارته من أمام المسلم على الطريق العام فحدث تضيق بالسيارات بين الطرفين وعند عودة المسيحي ويدعى أيمن إبراهيم نصر وابن عمته شنوده ميلاده فهيم نصب الطرف المسلم ويدعى عوض سيف وابن شقيقه أيمن عبد الحكيم كمين لهما داخل القرية أمام منازلهم حيث يقطن المسلم في وسط القرية بينما يقطن القبطي في نهاية القرية وعند ذلك تم الاعتداء بالضرب على شنوده ميلاد وإصابته بالرأس ​ 
وتم نقله لمستشفى سمالوط العام وعقب ذلك تم مهاجمة بعض منازل الأقباط بمنطقة "أدم باشا بالقرية والتي يقطنها أغلبية مسلمة يتوسطهم بعض الأقباط وتم قذف المنازل بالطوب والعصي في ظل تأخر وصول الشرطة التي جاءت في وقت متأخر من الليل وقامت بالقبض العشوائي على بعض الشباب من الطرفين".​ 
وأضاف أن الشرطة سعت لإجراء تصالح بين الطرفين، لكن الطرف القبطي رفض وطالب باستكمال المحضر وعند ذلك وفي صباح أمس الخميس فرضت الشرطة حالة من حظر التجول بالقرية وقامت بالقبض العشوائي على عشرات المواطنين من الطرفين ومنعت دخول وسائل الإعلام للقرية وبدأت إجراءاتها المعتادة بالقيام بحملات مكثفة بمداهمة منازل الأقباط والقبض العشوائي وتكسير بعض الأبواب ونهب بعض السلع من متاجر الأقباط، ​ 
وتم الاعتداء على بيتر ميلاد شاكر والقبض عليه بملابسه الداخلية!!! وأُرسلت حملات من شرطة الكهرباء والبيئة والضرائب والتموين كوسيلة ضغط لتحقيق الصلح وهو ما دفع بعض الأقباط لترك منازلهم والإقامة لدى ذويهم بمركز سمالوط. ​ 
وقال صاحب سوبر ماركت رفض ذكر اسمه: أنه اضطر لترك منزله والرحيل إلى شقيقه بسمالوط بعد حالة الخوف التي انتدبتهم نتيجة إجراءات الشرطة التعسفية ضدهم، مشيراً أن الاحتقان وصل لذروته بالقرية التي يخشى أن تكون "كشح جديدة" بعد أحداث يونيو الماضي قائلاً: "أن النار تحت الرماد وتنتظر مَن يشعلها". ​ 
وأضاف أن الشرطة قامت بالاستيلاء على سلع ومبالغ من أقباط بالقرية حيث تم الاستيلاء على 50 كيلو سكر أبو قرقاص من منزله، وتم تكسير أبواب منزله، وقامت شرطة الكهرباء بتحرير محاضر مخالفة ودفع غرامة مالية بالإكراه،​ 
وأشار أن الشرطة قامت بتوقيف أي شخص بالطريق والقبض على البعض منهم دون ذنب في حين أجبرت بعض الشباب التوقيع على أوراق بيضاء لاستغلالها بعد ذلك ضدهم!!! ​ 
وحذر من الخطر بالقرية إذ لم يتم حل المشكلة وإزالة الاحتقانات بشكل حقيقي بعيداً عن سياسة المسكنات التي لم تنجح في تصفية النفوس وإزالة الاحتقانات مشيراً إلى أن هناك مدير المدرسة الابتدائية بالقرية ويدعى عبد الحميد سيف سعى لإثارة الفتنة ​ 
عندما قام بسب مدرسيّن قبطيين قائلاً لهم: "إحنا عرفنا ديتكم هي قتلكم ودفع شوية فلوس لكم" في تلميح إلى جريمة قتل القبطي في يونيو ودفع القاتل دية، وهو ما يمثل خطورة شديدة لتعبئة الأطفال والشباب بهذه الأفكار الخطيرة التي تحض على العداء. ​ 
القس باسيليوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالقرية انتقد إجراءات الشرطة التعسفية ضد الأقباط والتي ليس لها أي جدوى دون النظر إلى حقيقة الأمور التي تدفع بمثل هذه الأحداث والاستمرار في استخدام سياسة المسكنات دون وجود حل في تحقيق العدالة وتطبيق القانون وعدم استخدام سياسة التوازنات والقبض على أشخاص أبرياء دون أي ذنب. ​ 
يذكر أن قرية دفش تتبع مركز سمالوط بالمنيا، ويبلغ عدد الأقباط به ما يقرب الـ 12 ألف قبطي، ويبلغ المسلمين 3 آلاف ونشبت أزمة بينهم في أول يونيو الماضي بعد مقتل شاب قبطي "وحيد أبيه" على يد مسلم في منطقة مهجورة بطعنه عدة طعنات بحجة أنه يتلصص على منزلهم،​ 
وقد تظاهر ما لا يقل عن 2000 قبطي أمام كنيسة العذراء للمطالبة بالثأر وحدثت مصادمات مع الشرطة وأطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وتم عقد جلسة صلح وتغريم أسرة القتيل بدية 100 ألف جنيه ونقل منزلهم من أمام منزل والد القتيل وحتى الآن لم يصدر حكم ضد القاتل. ​ 



تاريخ نشر الخبر : 25/09/2008


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يارب حافظ على اولادك واحميهم 
مرسى يا فراشه على الخبر ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> يارب حافظ على اولادك واحميهم
> 
> 
> مرسى يا فراشه على الخبر ​




 آمين يارب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحمى ولاده فى كل مكان*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يحمى ولاده فى كل مكان*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




 امين يا رب


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحافظ على اولادة*
*ويحمينا من الكلاب البوليسيه*
*ابناء حبيب العادلى*
*كلب السلطة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على اولادة*
> 
> *ويحمينا من الكلاب البوليسيه*
> *ابناء حبيب العادلى*
> ...






ربنا يحافظ على اولادة آمين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى فراشه على الخبر 
وربنا يحمينا كلنا ويقف معاهم ويحل الازمه دى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى فراشه على الخبر ​
> 
> وربنا يحمينا كلنا ويقف معاهم ويحل الازمه دى​




 آمين يارب آمييييييييييين


----------



## شريف قابيل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا حاسس أن المسلمين هما اللى عملوا كل حاجة

طيب الحاجات دى مش بتحصل معايا ليه ... 

أنا ليا أصحاب مسيحيين كتير ولا بيجرحونى بكلام و لا بجرحهم بكلام 

أول مرة أسمع عن الخناقات دى بصراحة .

شكرا أخت فراشة على الخبر 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> أنا حاسس أن المسلمين هما اللى عملوا كل حاجة
> 
> 
> طيب الحاجات دى مش بتحصل معايا ليه ...
> ...




فية مناطق في كدا ومناطق كويسة مافيهاش حاجة ونشكر ربنا على دا

شكرآ للتعليق على الموضوع





​


----------



## الوداعة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

* يسوع المسيح يحمى جميع أولاده فى العالم ، يا جماعه كل اللى بيحصل ده يسوع قال عليه ( فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم ) فياريت نثبت جميعاً فى الإيمان والكنيسة لكى يرفع هذه الغمه من علينا يسوع المسيح إلهنا ، وشكراً لك أختى فراشة مسيحية على هذا الخبر ، و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك *
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *يسوع المسيح يحمى جميع أولاده فى العالم ، يا جماعه كل اللى بيحصل ده يسوع قال عليه ( فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم ) فياريت نثبت جميعاً فى الإيمان والكنيسة لكى يرفع هذه الغمه من علينا يسوع المسيح إلهنا ، وشكراً لك أختى فراشة مسيحية على هذا الخبر ، و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك *
> ​


----------



## man4truth (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحم و يا ريت ما يتنازلوش عن حقهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> ربنا يرحم و يا ريت ما يتنازلوش عن حقهم


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا معانا ومعاهم ومع كل المسيحيين فى العالم يارب اعنا وارحمنا*****ميرسى ليكى يا احلى فراشه على الاخبار ديه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ربنا معانا ومعاهم ومع كل المسيحيين فى العالم يارب اعنا وارحمنا*****ميرسى ليكى يا احلى فراشه على الاخبار ديه


 آمين آمين آمين


----------



## +meriet+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحمينا انا مش عارفة ليه كل دة بيحصل ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ عالينا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يستر علينا كلنا يارب ويحافظ على اولاده ويحمينا ويااارب ماتتكرر احداث اسكندرية فى المنيا لان دى كانت ايام صعبة اوىىىىىىى علينا بجد وانا شفت الاحداث كلها قدام عينى وياااااااااااااااااارب ماحد يشوفها ابدا وميرسى ليكى يافراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> ربنا يحمينا انا مش عارفة ليه كل دة بيحصل ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ عالينا


 آمين يارب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> ربنا يستر علينا كلنا يارب ويحافظ على اولاده ويحمينا ويااارب ماتتكرر احداث اسكندرية فى المنيا لان دى كانت ايام صعبة اوىىىىىىى علينا بجد وانا شفت الاحداث كلها قدام عينى وياااااااااااااااااارب ماحد يشوفها ابدا وميرسى ليكى يافراشة


 يارب يارب




​


----------



## nonaa (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ على شعبه
امين
شكرا يا فراشه على مجهودك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على شعبه​
> امين
> 
> شكرا يا فراشه على مجهودك​




 امين


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون*
*ميرسي يا فراشه علي الخبر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي يا فراشه علي الخبر*​




 آمين يارب


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_لا تعليق

يارب انت عارف 

ان كان الله معانا فمن علينا

ربنا قال ان العالم يزول وشهوتة تذهب معة 

وانتم بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل 

ربنا موجود​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> _لا تعليق​_
> 
> _يارب انت عارف _
> 
> ...





آمين


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_لماذا تتركنا يا رب نحن لا نطلب غير تدخلك وانك تعرفهم انك موجود ونحن اولادك
يارب ارفع غضبك عنا
مشكوره كتييير فراشة على الخبر 
نصلى من اجل الجميع​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لماذا تتركنا يا رب نحن لا نطلب غير تدخلك وانك تعرفهم انك موجود ونحن اولادك​_
> _يارب ارفع غضبك عنا_
> _مشكوره كتييير فراشة على الخبر _
> 
> _نصلى من اجل الجميع_​




 آمييييييييييييييين


----------



## totty (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم وينجيهم*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *ربنا يرحمهم وينجيهم*​




 آمييييييييييين


----------



## سميرفكرى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سميرفكرى قال:


> مشكووووووووور


----------



## the life (2 أكتوبر 2008)

احنا طول عمرنا عيشين مع بعض عمرنا مسمعنا عن هذا الخناقات ولماذا تحدث هذة الخناقات  فى هذا التوقيت بالذات دة مجموعة متشدد من كل من جانبى المسلم ومسيحى يرديون النفخ فى النار حتى تقع فتنة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

the life قال:


> احنا طول عمرنا عيشين مع بعض عمرنا مسمعنا عن هذا الخناقات ولماذا تحدث هذة الخناقات فى هذا التوقيت بالذات دة مجموعة متشدد من كل من جانبى المسلم ومسيحى يرديون النفخ فى النار حتى تقع فتنة


 
في كل مكان فية الكويس و الوحش​


----------



## samysad2008 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انتم عارفين لية بيحصل دة000؟ على شان دائما بنسمع عن كلمة المواطنة  الماطنة 00 فى وسائل الاعلام  والمؤتمرات00 لاكن اخوانا وحبايبنا فهموها بمعنى ( المطاحنة المطاحنة00)تحت رعاية وحماية الراعى الرسمي للحكومة (الامن)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samysad2008 قال:


> انتم عارفين لية بيحصل دة000؟ على شان دائما بنسمع عن كلمة المواطنة الماطنة 00 فى وسائل الاعلام والمؤتمرات00 لاكن اخوانا وحبايبنا فهموها بمعنى ( المطاحنة المطاحنة00)تحت رعاية وحماية الراعى الرسمي للحكومة (الامن)


 مفهمتش حاجة :11azy:​


----------



## ارووجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحمي كل المسيحية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنا يحمي كل المسيحية


 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

ميرسي حبيبتي اروجة


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى فراشة على الخبر 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقو انى قد غلبت العالم ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى فراشة على الخبر
> 
> 
> فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقو انى قد غلبت العالم ​




 آمين يا رب واثقين ومؤمنيين

ميرسي صوفيا 
​


----------

